

Easy Facebook Chat - vinotht
http://www.facebook.com/presence/popout.php

======
vmind
You can also just connect a jabber client to it.
<http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php>

~~~
creativityhurts
Yeah, besides the apps listed there you can integrate Facebook chat with
Digsby as well (on Windows)

~~~
vinotht
Also we can integrate it in yahoo messenger too

------
creativityhurts
So simple and yet so nice.

